# Nissan Prairie QR20 hard start when hot/warm



## hellgrace5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,

Nissan Prairie QR20DE will not start when warm or hot.

It only starts in the morning when cold! It really frustrates me. :balls:

P/S It cranks but doesn't fire up.


----------

